# Mouse Lures



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could get a lure for fishing that looks like a mouse that is swimming, or struggling to swim?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There are some flies actually. Check out Sportmans or Cabelas or another fly shop. They are called "Deer hair mouse." I've tied them in the past. They are a heck of a lot of fun to tie actually. I've fished them at night on the Beaverhead River in Montana. Holy freaking cow is that fun stuff. I've talked to guys who will fish them from a float tube at Jordanelle at night as well. Big brownies love the mice. Anyway, if you are not a fly fisherman, you can cast them with your spin gear putting a water bubble about 5-6 feet above it so you have a casting weight.

Here is a pic of one.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Gary, I have tied some up in the past also. I plan on trying them out this year, but I was hoping to find something that had some weight to it so I could cast it with my spinning equipment. I found several hard bodied lures from a quick google search, but I want something that looks closer to real. I have a hairbrained idea that I want to try out. (It has nothing to do with cats, either)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's one I have fished in the past.... 
http://orders.montanaflyfishing.com/p-646-wiggle-lemming-olchs.aspx
It is a fly but when wet it is heavy enough to through on light spin gear. Just remember to put some goop on the head so it wakes. My experience is that is key along with tying a half hitch under the chin of the mouse so the head doesn't dive on you. Its a beast even for an 8 weight. I would say it is a solid 6 inches long.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I just picked up a few mouse patterns recently.

The one from Sportsman's look a bit like Gary's example (although not as well tied).

The ones from Cabelas actually look pretty good. The fur they use will lie down better along the body while stripping, I think. I guess that's the difference a couple of bucks will make, eh?

Looks like a lot of fun. I can't wait for a few choice places to thaw.
:twisted:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

you looking for a lure or a fly?

I got a pretty interesting lure for you to take a look at. It's called the Bettencourt Rodent. On a fast retrieve it dives a few inches under. On a slow retrieve it swims just like the video but leaves a decent sized wake.

What size you looking to get? A bigger bass/pike lure, or a trout sized offering? I have one of his medium sized rodents I'm willing to part with. pm me if you're interested.

http://www.calfishing.com/video/rats/bettencourt_rodent/index.html


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That action looks great.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> you looking for a lure or a fly?
> 
> I got a pretty interesting lure for you to take a look at. It's called the Bettencourt Rodent. On a fast retrieve it dives a few inches under. On a slow retrieve it swims just like the video but leaves a decent sized wake.
> 
> ...


I've seen rapalahunter's lure swim and it's absolutely amazing!

Also, I was looking at the fishing gear in Big 5 in Spanish Fork yesterday and noticed a plastic mouse sitting next to the plastic frog and plastic crawdads...don't know how it swims but worth a shot for a couple bucks.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

when conditions are right there is nothing better than a good mouse pattern, actually they double as a good swallow chic too, _if fished accordingly_ :wink:....if you happen to be fishing the "ice off" at the berry, please keep in mind while making an attempt to catch some of those brusier cutts, *DO NOT *let your mouse pattern linger on the ice for much more than 10-20 seconds before getting it wet.

...*Kestrels LOVE em*! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

:idea: :idea: :idea: After seeing that thing, I am almost wondering if I could make one myself. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I just use some 5 buck mouse a bought at Cabelas. Soft rabbit hair so it fluffs oh so gently like a zonker. Does not swim like a real mouse compared to the Bettencourt rodent. I dont think I could part with myself to pay 24.99 for one, but I probably will.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> :idea: :idea: :idea: After seeing that thing, I am almost wondering if I could make one myself. :?: :?: :?:


it takes some practice but if you can tie a decent whip finish you can tie a useable mouse pattern...forget the ears and whiskers :roll: ...those are there to catch fishermen. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have tied a few deer hair mouse flies, but I'd really like to build a lure that is cast-able with spinning equipment. Rapalahunter was a stud and hooked me up with one of his, so I kind of have a prototype to work from. I am considering destroying a Rapala. I'm sure I can find one for a few bucks at Sportsman's or maybe Wally World. I'll have to give it a shot and let you guys know how I did. :wink:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like the sportsmans ones...and they are only $1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet taking a Rapala and tying on some sort of hair or maribou and then jerking that on the surface pretty much anywhere to give the impression of a rodent of some sort would be a killer. Even just slowly and steadily reeling a floating Rapala would give you that wake effect.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

this is what I use it works well I love tossing it late evening and at night..or super early in the morning at places like rock cliff

[attachment=0:3vbq4qeq]mouse.jpg[/attachment:3vbq4qeq]


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I just picked up a few mouse patterns recently.
> 
> The one from Sportsman's look a bit like Gary's example (although not as well tied).
> 
> ...


LOAH I thought you would just get some live mice and throw a big #2 treble hook on em' and toss those suckers out there live and squirming... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Speaking of mouse fishing, this is the coolest video I have ever seen in my life..... and its just a teaser for the full video!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I thought you would just get some live mice and throw a big #2 treble hook on em' and toss those suckers out there live and squirming... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That my friend.... is a great idea. Course, you'd probably go through a lot of them because it wouldn't take long and they'd get pretty hammered. Lots of potguts up by the Berry though if you found a way to trap em.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a few mouse patterns recently.
> ...


I thought about it for a time; Rubber band, big bait holder, Yuba...

But then I thought that could be kind of cruel. I don't know, maybe someday.

I _did_ try a Cabelas mouse lure recently, but I'm an embarrassment to the fly rod and couldn't get it very close to shore for the initial splash.  No takers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Speaking of mouse fishing, this is the coolest video I have ever seen in my life..... and its just a teaser for the full video!


Kamchatka will be a place I fish before i die. There was an article in thisisfly about it last month. The stats if showed were amazing!!
Here is the full eastern rises trailer. Second post down from a couple weeks ago.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15401&p=177422&hilit=flyfishing+film#p177422


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of mouse fishing, this is the coolest video I have ever seen in my life..... and its just a teaser for the full video!
> ...


That was a pretty incredible video. I tied up a dickey the mouse (http://www.utahflypatterns.com/index/?p=372) and drug it through some water the other day - pretty good action on that rodent. There are a few waters in the back of my mind where it'll be put to good use.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I finally did it! I went out and bought some stuff to experiment with to build my mouse lures. Built two of them. One with a foam base for the body, and one with wood that I carved. Both have rabbit hair glued on. They don't look the best, but I can't wait to give them a try!

Sorry if the pics are fuzzy. Used my phone camera. They are wet also.

[attachment=1:gygjrgwj]mouselure_1.jpg[/attachment:gygjrgwj]

[attachment=0:gygjrgwj]mouselure_2.jpg[/attachment:gygjrgwj]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, those a really cool.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> when conditions are right there is nothing better than a good mouse pattern, actually they double as a good swallow chic too, _if fished accordingly_ :wink:....if you happen to be fishing the "ice off" at the berry, please keep in mind while making an attempt to catch some of those brusier cutts, *DO NOT *let your mouse pattern linger on the ice for much more than 10-20 seconds before getting it wet.
> 
> ...*Kestrels LOVE em*! :shock: :lol:


Yeah, and on the Provo with a full moon... You'll catch more bats than bruiser browns. Wish I could find those pictures... :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> [attachment=1:3d6cqxph]mouselure_1.jpg[/attachment:3d6cqxph]
> 
> [attachment=0:3d6cqxph]mouselure_2.jpg[/attachment:3d6cqxph]


Dude... if those wake at all, you've got a killer imitator right there. I would throw those all over the place, especially with runoff starting to come into a lot of lakes now... I bet you'll make a killin with em. How much weight is there to that body? Are they really going to be castable with a spinning rod? If so, I'd be interested in hearing what all went into making them. Thought you were going to butcher a Rapala for one....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is actually quite a bit of weight to them, especially when wet. They weigh more than a Rap of the same size, if that helps. I wish I had a scale to see just how much they actually weigh. Yeah, they're definitely cast-able. I should have tried them out up at Echo a few weeks ago, but for whatever reason I never tied one on to try casting it. I decided to scrap the Rapala idea. Raps are just too long, and the wrong shape for what I wanted. The body is made with a styrofoam base on the one. I shaped it to my liking, and then used hot glue to put a white belly, and a gray rabbit hair body on them. The tail is just a long piece of thin leather. The hooks are pretty huge, but they worked well for this application. I need to see about making a weedless version now.


----------

